# Dewalt T Stak



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Been looking at some sort of new mobile storage for my trailer and finally went with the new Dewalt T Stak. 
I spend to much time and make to many trips back and forth hauling tools to the job I think this will save lots of time and energy. You know how it is, you take in one tool at a time and by the end of the day everything you own is scattered around the job. 
So far it seems ok, only time will tell I suppose. 
The boxes are sold separately and there are two types of trolleys, I went with the bigger one as it looked like it would work best for me. 
I will probably eventually put all my hand held tools into this type of box so I can pick and choose what I will need for that job.
Also added some new 20v Porter Cable tools.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice-looking unit now you need to motorize it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice . 
I wanted to buy there cases for screws etc like the one your showing but at 40 bucks a pop I had to put the kibosh on that idea . Bought a half dozen huskies instead at $12 each


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Impressive like a carpenters roll away.
Herb


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Clay..

let us know what you think of the dolly...trolley. I use one of those collapsible dolly's rated at 200lps. I go thru one every six months or so. I find the wheels are too small also. I really like the concept.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That is kind of neato , Is that made by Dewalt for their system? Looks like they would be kind of spendy if you had to replace every 6 mo.
Maybe you could build a flat bed to wheel them onto when you reach the job site and use that dolly to transport them to your truck.


----------

